# Scientists predict gold cup winner!



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

I put my bets on this morning 

Wish id seen this before!

Can scientists predict the Cheltenham Gold Cup winner? - Equestrian news, equine news, horse news - Horse & Hound


----------

